# Dodge W-250



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

Guys- I was looking at a '79 Dodge 4x4 (I believe W-250) that was parked at my tire dealer. It's been there a few years, it has a Boss v-box on it and a plow but not sure what brand. The owner has gotten out of the plowing business. I really have been looking for a back-up truck, but know nothing about Dodges. The truck is in rough shape, runs good, and I was told, a new tranny. I was just hoping the experts here could give me some input, positive or negative about these trucks. I can do some of the mechanical and welding myself if I have to. Thank you, Mike


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Just be careful I have two 89's at work and some of those older Dodges are very tired. Just find out how bad the guy beat it before you invest. The Pickup at work has a floor thats rotted pretty bad with minimal use since its a municipal golf course truck.

Just give it a good once over.

SOme of those dodges are beasts though especially the military spec and sno commander spec ones.


Jay


----------



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

Jay- Thanks for the reply, I am going over there tommorrow, will try to get a better look. I welded new floors into my old '86 GMC, wasn't perfect but hey, it's a work truck. BTW, nice pics of the Cherokee, I like your choice of plows. Mike


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

thanks Mike and I wish you luck with the ol Dodge.


Jay


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

my sister in law lives out between Orient Point and Southhold. Her son bought a 78 ramcharger last year. Ran rough. I towed it here to our home on the Ma/Ct statel line for a good look-see. The problems that I see are salt water damage. I don't know where on the island you are located, however, O.P/Southhold show me excessive salt water (by wind most likely) damage. The kid is heart broken, but I told him, not worth more investment. Get under that Dodge and see if this is a problem or will be, for you.


----------



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

lamarbur- I'm not as close to the water as Orient/Southold, I'm in Huntington, on the north shore. But who knows where this truck has been. And running the sander on it hasn't helped, I'm sure. I will take a closer look today. Beyond the rust, are there other problems with these trucks? Thanks for the reply, Mike


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I have a 91 W250 and love it. As for things to look out for it depends on the what motor is in it. I have the Cummins and love it, they go for ever as long as you maintane them. Here is a list of the things I had to replace on the truck. 
1)water pump
2)steering box
3)fuel lines
Overall though I love the truck and would definitely buy another one from the late 80's and early 90's.


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

A L inc
I'm trying real hard to remember, and I of anyone should. I had a 79 along with at least ten other Dodges of various years,. My in laws were Dodge Chrysler dealers 51 years before selling out 6 years ago. I have an 01 diesel quad. Anyhow, it seems to me the other thing to check is the transfer case chain. Find out if you can if this was replaced. If not, it isn't that hard a job and 300 or so if memory is correct. As I remember (going by the in laws dealership which trucks were their number one seller) the 79 - 82 models or so, the transfer case chains were the weak point. Truck is basically a great work truck. I still find Dodge more dependable than other brands. My opinion of course. Dodge is slow to change sheet metal, interiors and the like, but, overall a great work truck to have.


----------



## A.L. Inc. (Jan 4, 2002)

lamarbur, I appreciate the info, thank you. I stopped by today, the truck belongs to the nephew of the guys that own the tire shop. He is selling it without the plow or sander for $500. It basically looks like the truck CPSS has for sale. Definitely a rust issue with the driver side floor, but no worse than the GMC I repaired. Frame is solid, and it has decent snow tires, new exhaust, and tranny. Missing some of the interior pieces, but I was surprised to see that it has a sunroof. I've never seen one in a pick-up. Anyway, I think I'm going to grab it, I've been looking for a project, and could use a back-up truck for next season. I will ask about the transfer case chain, and will probably look to replace it before I do any real work with the truck. Thanks again for the info, Mike


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Al,it sounds like you cant go wrong for 500,as long its solid.Hows it run/drive?Brake,fuel,brake lines,gas tank,and oil pan as far as rust?Id grab a floor jack,and pick up the front tires,give them a good shake,see how the ball joints are,and the u joints too.It sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

The first thing I would do is see if the tire dealer will get a new inspection sticker put on for you. Or take it to your mechanic and see if he will inspect it. If the truck can't pass a state inspection without dumping a ton of money into I would tell the tire dealer to do himself a favor and send the truck to the bone yard.


----------

